# Man è tornato



## Tebe (19 Ottobre 2012)

_ciao, sono tornato a sorpresa ieri. Niente Parigi.
Avrei bisogno di relax

Bene. O male? Come mai niente Parigi?
Relax? Non capisco

Problemi qui. E successo di tutto e sono dovuto rientrare. 
Avrei sempre bisogno di relax.

ok, hai bisogno di relax, ma sai come va a finire?
va a finire che io ti dico trova un pò tempo per noi e tu rispondi vorrei tanto ma adesso non posso.
Quindi mollami e sfarfugliami quando hai in mente una tempistica "certa".
Bello lanciare sassi e nascondere mani.
Fatti un giro carino.

Questa tua presa di posizione è...mmmmm....ti dirò.
E un altra cosa. Voglio e quando dico voglio è un imperativo assoluto senza discussione alcuna leggere il tuo blog di nascondone.
E non aggiungo altro.

Non hai ancora visto niente delle mie prese di posizione, quindi fai poco il mostro semi furbo e regolati.
Te lo ripeto. Mollami.
__E il blog di nascondone col cazzo.__
Mollami anche su questo.

Voglio e quando dico voglio è un imperativo assoluto senza discussione alcuna leggere il tuo blog di nascondone.
E non aggiungo altro.


_

Non ho più risposto.
Che cazzo gli ha preso?
Oh oh...vuoi vedere che sta diventando Dom?
mmmmhhhhhhh
interessante.


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Ottobre 2012)

ho immaginato.
Man che arriva e legge.
Dei calzini.
Del diversamente duro.
Lothar che gli da dell'invornito
Io che ti dico di portarti il defribrillatore multiuso
Nik amore segreto.......






secondo me ci dievrtiamo!
fallo venire, dai dai:festa:


----------



## Tebe (19 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata;bt6166 ha detto:
			
		

> ho immaginato.
> Man che arriva e legge.
> Dei calzini.
> Del diversamente duro.
> ...


e al top della sfiga lo becca anche Mattia così il divertimento è doppio!

:festa::festa:


----------



## lothar57 (19 Ottobre 2012)

tocca ferro Tebe ma quando le storie diventano troppo lunghe e'abbastanza facile che succeda....e'matematico..prima o poi sarete sgamati


----------



## Tebe (19 Ottobre 2012)

lothar57;bt6168 ha detto:
			
		

> tocca ferro Tebe ma quando le storie diventano troppo lunghe e'abbastanza facile che succeda....e'matematico..prima o poi sarete sgamati


la tua storia più lunga?
Tre anni mi sembra addirittura con cellulare segreto!
Io non ho un cellulare segreto perchè non tengo sms e non ce ne mandiamo praticamente mai. E mai telefonate. Mai.

Solo mail che anche quelle vengono cancellate.

Quindi comincerò a preoccuparmi di essere sgamata dal quarto anno in poi. Con manager, ma dubito che le cose siano così lunghe.


----------



## erab (19 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe;bt6167 ha detto:
			
		

> e al top della sfiga lo becca anche Mattia così il divertimento è doppio!
> 
> :festa::festa:


vedrai che sono state le locuste a fare la spia!


----------



## Tebe (19 Ottobre 2012)

erab;bt6170 ha detto:
			
		

> vedrai che sono state le locuste a fare la spia!


ma hai visto che fottuta locusta?
Ed era piccola! L'ho fotografata perchè magari poi pensavate che mi invento le cose!

Loro non sono state a fare la spia. Non ancora.
Minchia però.
Man e mattia tutti e due sul blog.


Qualcuno mi darebbe asilo politico?
flapflap


----------



## lothar57 (19 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe;bt6169 ha detto:
			
		

> la tua storia più lunga?
> Tre anni mi sembra addirittura con cellulare segreto!
> Io non ho un cellulare segreto perchè non tengo sms e non ce ne mandiamo praticamente mai. E mai telefonate. Mai.
> 
> ...



io 3 anni??mai tesoro mica sn matto .. ,mica lavoriamo assieme(per fortuna...)e ci separano parecchi km...no sms anche se segreto, epoi che cavolo ci diciamo..''come ti amo''??....:smile::smile::smile:....fulgido es proprio ora..3 min 3 di FB per cazzeggio semihard..

ehm ehm Tebe..gli anni passano..ma se hai scritto interi blog..su sms che vi scambiate?????.....aahahhahaha..touche my Lady Jane....


----------



## Circe (21 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe;bt6169 ha detto:
			
		

> la tua storia più lunga?
> Tre anni mi sembra addirittura con cellulare segreto!
> Io non ho un cellulare segreto perchè non tengo sms e non ce ne mandiamo praticamente mai. E mai telefonate. Mai.
> 
> ...


Ps le mail le cancelli tu. Ma sei sicura che lui faccia lo stesso????


----------



## Quibbelqurz (21 Ottobre 2012)

se ha un briciolo di intelligenza sa già dove si trova il tuo blog ... internet è un ottimo misuratore di intelligenza. chi riesce a cavarsela ha almeno un IQ di 100.


----------



## Tebe (21 Ottobre 2012)

Circe;bt6182 ha detto:
			
		

> Ps le mail le cancelli tu. Ma sei sicura che lui faccia lo stesso????



si. Sono certa. 
E anche se non le cancellasse la moglie non potrebbe mai venirne a conoscenza a meno che qualcuno dell'ufficio non faccia la spia.
Abbiamo una mail aziendale come dire...dedicata io e lui. E ci scriviamo solo li. E solo quando siamo sicuri che dall'altra parte ci siamo noi. E solo in orario di lavoro. mai da casa.

Niente feticci. E la mia prima regola.


hemmm...sembra quasi un colloquio surreale fra me e te

se mai diventi diversamente fedele (te lo auguro vivamente sul serio) fai tesoro di queste perle


----------



## Tebe (21 Ottobre 2012)

Quibbelqurz;bt6185 ha detto:
			
		

> se ha un briciolo di intelligenza sa già dove si trova il tuo blog ... internet è un ottimo misuratore di intelligenza. chi riesce a cavarsela ha almeno un IQ di 100.



...quib. Uno che non sapeva nemmeno l'esistenza del sito porno più famoso al mondo...come fa a trovare il mio blog?
Poi tutto può succedere certo...ma...

Mah...

mai dire mai, certo


----------

